# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Ik word gek van mezelf!

## John_Swain

Het is pas sinds afgelopen vrijdag aan de gang maar het lijkt wel alsof het een hele maand geduurd heeft.

Ik ben ziek! Zo ziek dat ik moeite heb met normaal lopen.
mijn hele oriëntatie is verdwenen. De wereld loopt te schudden als een gek.
Ik heb keel pijn, mijn ogen doen zeer, last van hoofdpijn, extra snel last van vermoeidheid (laat ik zeggen, een normale afwas doen trek ik niet),
me spieren doen pijn. Gevoel van overgeven maar toch niet moeten.
constant te laat naar de wc moeten... last van bruine derrie.

Met me 39,6 moest ik zelf naar mijn huisarts op mijn fiets.
De dokter constateerde dat ik keel ontsteking had.
Nou fijn dacht schrijf maar wat voor dan kan ik weer naar huis me bed in.
Ik werd dus naar huis gestuurd zonder ook maar iets mee gekregen te hebben. Vreemd dacht ik, ben toch een risico patient?

Kortom om alles maar even kort te houden, ik word helemaal gek van mezelf!!! Zijn er nog tips zodat ik me minder ellendig voelt?

----------


## dotito

@john swan,

wat je kan doen om je keel te verzachten is veel thee met honing drinken dat helpt.voor de rest veel rusten en het uitzweten.bij de apotheek kan je ook orafar halen dat is ook iets voor ontstekingen.

beste he,D

----------


## Sylvia93

@ John Swain,

Hoe voel je je nu?? Nog steeds ziek? Denk dat het nu ook wel de ultieme periode van de verkoudheden en keelontstekingen is.. :Frown:  

Trouwens nog iets gehad aan Dotito's tip?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## John_Swain

je die tips had mijn vriendin al gegeven.
alsnog bedankt  :Big Grin: 

ben er gelukkig helemaal boven op.
hoewel de hoestbuien zijn er nog steeds en mijn stem is ook nog matig..
en af en toe een gevoel van een griepje en vermoeidheid...
maar dat is ook allemaal vrij matig...

----------


## Sylvia93

Gelukkig! 

Het is nu ook weer de tijd van ziektes, zelf ook verkouden, en zie eigenlijk iedereen snotteren en hoesten etc. Om idd gek van te worden :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

